# Swedish: max syster



## pigg

Vad betyder max syster, det är inte så vanligt att säga så eller?
betyder max syster samma sak som äldre syster?

tacka tacka!


----------



## Parataxis

Det är antagligen en person som heter Max och det är hans syster. Det kan inte betyda något annat. Vid namn som slutar på ett s-ljud kan man ibland använda en apostrof efter för att markera genitiv (ägandeform).

Anders' syster
Jonas' syster
Max' syster


----------



## pigg

presis är det Max' syster..
Usrsäkta mig jag trodde Max står för maximum.
stor tack!


----------



## Tjahzi

Parataxis said:


> ... Vid namn som slutar på ett s-ljud kan man ibland använda en apostrof efter för att markera genitiv (ägandeform).
> 
> Anders' syster
> Jonas' syster
> Max' syster


 
Kan man verkligen? Jag vet inte om jag ser sådant apostrofanvändande särskilt ofta. Det känns lite som en engelskinfluens som folk kan slänga sig lite med men (som för mig) inte på något sätt verkar ha blivit allmänt accepterad. Dessutom är ju svenskan inte direkt främmande för nollmorfem så jag tror det är helt ok för de flesta att ordet bara får se ut som vanligt (och stå i genitiv och sluta på "s").

En annan intressant fråga som dina exempel får mig att komma att tänka på är just "Anders". Det ordet/namnet slutar visserligen på ett "s-ljud", men inte [s] (utan [ʂ] (förutsatt att man inte pratar skånska och genom att ersätta det "standardsvenska" [r] med [ʀ] eller [ʁ] försätter supradentaliseringsregeln ur spel!)). Så, min fråga är helt enkelt om någon har funderat på huruvida man kan/bör/kanske redan faktiskt lägger till just [s] i slutet av ord som slutar på [ʂ]. Jag råkar själv ha en bror som heter [laʂ] och har testat att i referera till honom i genitiv som [laʂs] (eller [laɕs] som det lätt också blev). Personligen fick jag dock intrycket av att min omgivning inte noterade detta initiativ. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## hanne

Tjahzi said:


> Kan man verkligen? Jag vet inte om jag ser sådant apostrofanvändande särskilt ofta. Det känns lite som en engelskinfluens som folk kan slänga sig lite med men (som för mig) inte på något sätt verkar ha blivit allmänt accepterad. Dessutom är ju svenskan inte direkt främmande för nollmorfem så jag tror det är helt ok för de flesta att ordet bara får se ut som vanligt (och stå i genitiv och sluta på "s").


In Danish, Anders', Max' and Jonas' are the only valid genitive form for those names (ending on -s, -x or -z), so it would be interesting to hear what the actual rule is in Swedish.

[slight detour]I think the most prominent bad habit that is sometimes incorrectly applied (from English influence) is that of putting an apostrophe before the s in all other names ("Peter's" is incorrect in Danish and should be "Peters" - I think this goes for all Scandinavian languages). The only case where it's valid to put 's (apostrophe + s) for genitive in Danish is with abbreviations that _don't_ have a dot ("tv's programmer", "USA's præsident").[/detour]


----------



## Åvävvla

Tjahzi said:


> Kan man verkligen? Jag vet inte om jag ser sådant apostrofanvändande särskilt ofta. Det känns lite som en engelskinfluens som folk kan slänga sig lite med men (som för mig) inte på något sätt verkar ha blivit allmänt accepterad. Dessutom är ju svenskan inte direkt främmande för nollmorfem så jag tror det är helt ok för de flesta att ordet bara får se ut som vanligt (och stå i genitiv och sluta på "s").


 
Man kan sätta ut en apostrof om det är avgörande för betydelsen, inte annars. Se: http://www.sprakradet.se/2113#item100000. Exemplet de tar upp är alltså

Andreas hund = hunden kan tillhöra Andrea eller Andreas
Andreas' hund = hunden tillhör någon som heter Andreas

Jag skulle nog påstå att det inte är nödvändigt att sätta ut apostrofen i "Max' syster". I skrift framgår det tydligt att det är Max det handlar om och inte någon som heter "Mak".



Tjahzi said:


> En annan intressant fråga som dina exempel får mig att komma att tänka på är just "Anders". Det ordet/namnet slutar visserligen på ett "s-ljud", men inte [s] (utan [ʂ] (förutsatt att man inte pratar skånska och genom att ersätta det "standardsvenska" [r] med [ʀ] eller [ʁ] försätter supradentaliseringsregeln ur spel!)). Så, min fråga är helt enkelt om någon har funderat på huruvida man kan/bör/kanske redan faktiskt lägger till just [s] i slutet av ord som slutar på [ʂ]. Jag råkar själv ha en bror som heter [laʂ] och har testat att i referera till honom i genitiv som [laʂs] (eller [laɕs] som det lätt också blev). Personligen fick jag dock intrycket av att min omgivning inte noterade detta initiativ.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
Det är en intressant tanke, men som du även säger förutsätter det att man utgår från ett uppsvenskt uttal av "rs". Jag har aldrig sett det förut.



hanne said:


> [slight detour]...The only case where it's valid to put 's (apostrophe + s) for genitive in Danish is with abbreviations that _don't_ have a dot ("tv's programmer", "USA's præsident").[/detour]


 
Det skulle nog inte vara rätt på svenska. I sådana fall brukar man istället sätta ut ett kolon: "USA:s president."


----------



## cocuyo

Regeln är att efter akronym med versaler sätter man kolon före genitiv-s (USA:s, SAF:s), medan apostrof sätts för att förtydliga att det är genitiv när man har ett ord i som slutar på -s och som står självständigt och syftar på ett ord tidigare i sammanhanget. 
Exempel: Det är inte Anders bok, den är Mattias'. 
I andra fall används inte apostrof.
Om s ingår i x eller om man har retroflext s gör ingen skillnad.


----------



## Cerb

Norwegian has rules much like the Danish ones Hanne described, but somewhat stricter. In Norwegian apostrophes can be used for genitive, but only for proper nouns that end on s, x or z. It's rare in however as it can be rewritten using a possessive pronoun in most cases ("sin"/"sine"). The textbook example is "Marx' skrifter" ("the writings of Marx"), but you can write that as "Marx sine skrifter" as well.

The apostrophe is vital in this case at any rate. I would have read it as an abbreviation for "maximum" without the apostrophe. It could have been colloquial for super/great sister  in Norwegian at least.


----------



## Lugubert

A family I know use the genitive _Klasens_ for their youngest, _Klas_, that is, using the definite form as the base for the 's'. I also found on the Internet _Max_ - _Maxens_.


----------

